# Blunt/Straightforward NTs: What was people's reaction when...



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

... you told them your opinion on them or on a situation as it is, without beating around the bush?

How do people react to your (cold)honesty in general?


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

I get told I am insensitive and that I don't understand people; which is not true at all. I know that what I am saying is going to be offensive, and I know exactly why.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

They dodge it and evade their responsibilities. It's the saddest thing in the world.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

I once called a girl I knew that she was average looking when she was fishing for compliments because she was average looking. She wasn't very pleased and all the other girls stared at me as if i were some kinda freak when they were probably thinking the same thing. 
I don't do that sort of thing any more, unless people ask for it. I've found a niche as the weird funny one and it suits my purposes for now.


----------



## xrypto (Jul 2, 2013)

Moat of the people I interact with want a straightforward answer, so they actually enjoy my blunt honesty.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

When you're with a fellow NT, they find it hilarious. This is NT humour.

Why lie, just tell them how it really is. Take it as constructive criticism or ignore me, if you get all feely over it that is not my problem. I pushed you out of your bubble and in to the real world. Truth hurts, deal with it.


----------



## Pifanjr (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm good at determining how blunt I can be without offending someone. Or downplaying my blunt statement if it was more offending that I intended. The people I know I can be blunt to often appreciate it.


----------



## SaturdaySadie (Mar 18, 2015)

I have purposefully developed my sugarcoating skill. People actually irritate me less when I employ it.

I irritate the living crap out of myself because of it, though. Meh. I can live with that. Me knows how I really feel, and that I'm only doing the sidestep shuffle to reduce (negative) attention drawn to myself.

-Sadie


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Some like it, others don't which is okay from all perspectives. It's not my ambition in life to be universally liked.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

When this happened to me people deliberately told me I thought the opposite of what I was thinking to avoid the conversation or argument. They had no logic or reason, they just didn't want me to say that.


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They dodge it and evade their responsibilities. It's the saddest thing in the world.


When people turn the ignorant opinion into the popular opinion, everyone loses.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

I get laughed at when I dead pan say things sometimes. Like how something isn't useful in a certain situation they're talking about (ie a blind mathematician teaching math and echolocation). But some people actually come to me for advice because of my straightforwardness. They want an honest opinion of either their performance, their work, what they should do, etc. I hate it when people don't tell it to me straight, so I tend not to stray from the truth when I tell things to people. That, and I hate it when people hide things from me when we're talking. Like they begin to say something about everyone else in the room and I ask them about me and they say, "Oh, nothing, nothing. Don't worry about it" and refuse to tell me when I know there's something. Makes really mad.


----------



## AJ Tjan (Mar 2, 2015)

I rarely tell my opinions or ideas especially with female (i assume most of them will misunderstood my opinions as rude) except they ask.

Usually there will be that moment of awkward/silence and then the possibilities are: either the laugh will burst out, their defense mode turned on or if they are listen, they will ask for details.


----------



## Sophia1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> ... you told them your opinion on them or on a situation as it is, without beating around the bush?
> 
> How do people react to your (cold)honesty in general?


Often met with no reaction if its to other NTs. However if its to E's... sometimes that I don't understand people, or "ITS NOT THAT SIMPLE" *falls apart emotionally. Told to round my edges... but the truth is the truth.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

I tend to sit back and observe my audience to determine how they would react before talking.(that's how I process information: Interpersonal Intelligence - Gardner's Theory)
My friends love it when I'm straightforward. They don't have to tell me i'm cold/ruthless because I have already announced to the world that I am mean. Actually my closest friends have told me that i'm not actually mean/cold. Go figure.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I don't think I really do blunt things. I do subtle.

e.g. someone thinks they're awesome at something. I'll tell them they really are awesome, and they'll know I don't mean it.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> ... you told them your opinion on them or on a situation as it is, without beating around the bush?
> 
> How do people react to your (cold)honesty in general?


Usually people really like my honesty.

I think because my Te is secondary rather than primary (and thus frequently in conflict with tertiary Fi), my bluntness is much less frequent than that of a Te dom.

And I rarely say anything that I think will be offensive. Or hurtful.

Unless it's necessary. It rarely is, though.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

/breaks into the sacred NT space

I'll give a person honesty if I deem it necessary or they ask. It's one thing if they can't take it and it was unsolicited; it's another if they _ask_ for my input and then rebuff my answer because it isn't what they want to hear. Don't ask me or anyone else a god damn question if you don't expect or can't handle the truth. Holy baby Jesus. It's _simple_—


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

castigat said:


> /breaks into the sacred NT space
> 
> I'll give a person honesty if I deem it necessary or they ask. It's one thing if they can't take it and it was unsolicited; it's another if they _ask_ for my input and then rebuff my answer because it isn't what they want to hear. Don't ask me or anyone else a god damn question if you don't expect or can't handle the truth. Holy baby Jesus. It's _simple_—


Interesting.
How strong is your F?


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

ArBell said:


> Interesting.
> How strong is your F?


That is a question I'm currently dealing with (function-wise) in other threads, so good question.

I'm codependent, so it's a bit hazy figuring out how much of the Fe is actually me liking people (which is actually a thing) or just subservience because of learned behaviors. So you're asking an apt question.

Long story short, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
_yet_


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Most people just kind of look taken aback, laugh awkwardly, and leave.


----------

